# lyretail hogfish problem



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Fine in store even ate. 30 minutes home barely breathing put in bucket drip with air to acclimate in tank breathing hard. Do u think he will pull out of it????


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi bohmert. How is your fish? I hope it pulled through for you.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Actually yes just fine guess its the nature of the fish to lay on its side . Everytime i turn the light off it goes in back and lays on its side. Was kidda disappointed no one answered anything about the fish


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorry it took so long for someone to reply to your thread. 

Glad the fish made it, sometimes it happens if our members are not able to offer a solution, they will not reply.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry bohmert. I wish I were around last Saturday to answer this, but I wouldn't have been much help anyway. I have no experience with this particular fish, but have seen clownfish and tangs both exhibit a similar behavior when I first acclimate them, only for them to be fine afterwards...

I am glad to hear that everything turned out alright.


----------

